# New Member:



## HapplessKitty (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm 56 and have been married for 15 years now. My husband is 63 and has very bad degenerative disc disease of the spine due to years in the military. Hence, the reason I'm seeking advice from the forum.


----------



## 247769 (May 18, 2016)

Welcome. What exactly are you looking to have answered? 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------

